# Help.....aba/16v timing belt...AEB timing belt doesnt fit!



## turboaudiCQ (Aug 14, 2005)

alright, here it is, down to tomorrow when im starting my swap, and the AEB timing belt i bought, does not fit, its to short. I heard previously about a prelude timing belt, but now i cant find a part number, and when at autozone, the prelude timing belts they brought out, were way smaller than the 1.8T ones.....is there any other solution than the abf belt, i'd have to wait a while for that...


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Help.....aba/16v timing belt...AEB timing belt doesnt fit! (turboaudiCQ)*

Are you running a block side dist with the 52T IM shaft Gear from the ABA or are you using the 16v IM shaft with the 43T gear? If you are going to run the Dist off of the head, then you should look at using the 16V IM shaft and gear, *OR* you can buy the 43T gear for the ABA IM shaft from BBM for about $80. The belt you have might fit with the correct IM gear depending on what you have.
NOTE1: Also there are 3 different AEB belts 150,152 and 153 due to the tensioner changes.
Note2: There are people that have run the Prelude belt with iirc is a 155 or maybe 156 t belt (I forget). But, this belt is a Curvilinear III and not a Curv II which is the correct Tooth profile. It is not the correct thing to do although people have run them with success.
I am not positive what belt you need becuase I am building an ABA/AEB. I think the AEB has a slightly higher deck height but I am not pos.. To give you an example, on mine using the 52T IM gear for block side dist, I have a 159T belt that fits perfect. I think smokinjoe is using the 43T IM gear on his ABA/AEB and is using the 156 or 157. Keep in mind that the crank gears and tensioner pulleys are the same as the 16v. I also think that Rodney Huss rhussjr has the ABF belts so you may want to hit him up. Either way, I think part of your prob might be the IM gear?
Hope that helps in the round about way.
Shawn


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Help.....aba/16v timing belt...AEB timing belt doesnt fit! (sdezego)*

also, if you want to know more than you ever want to about hybrid belts and part numbers pop into the last 5 pages or so of this thread -> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=18


----------



## turboaudiCQ (Aug 14, 2005)

I probably should have been more specific...I'm using a 9a 16v head, intermediate shaft and pully, oil pump and gear, and crank pully, no distributor due to 034 stage 1C.
I have the 152 tooth belt, from everything i read, its supposed to work, i mean the abf belt is only 151 according the etka...


----------



## turboaudiCQ (Aug 14, 2005)

where did you get your 159t belt?


----------



## bighauler1 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (turboaudiCQ)*

iirc, i used the early style passat 1.8t belt, 153 tooth, and it was tight as hell going on, but loose enough to have adjustment once in place. With the passat, there were two different tensioner styles, hence the difference in belt length.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (turboaudiCQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboaudiCQ* »_where did you get your 159t belt?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=20 
Toward the bottom. Again, this is a Curvilinear III belt and not a Curvilinear II which is correct for VW applications. Yes, people are running them, but that does not make it right








Smokinjoe644 can get you the correct tooth in 157, 158, 160 and a few other sizes. IM him with what you are looking for.
S


----------



## davegtileg (Mar 16, 2005)

If you need a timing belt to use with an ABA bottom/ 16V head, you can get a belt from eurospeed.ca


----------



## push (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (davegtileg)*









same setup as you with an AEB 150 tooth belt. tight getting on but it fits.


----------



## davegtileg (Mar 16, 2005)

http://www.eurospeed.ca/performance/index.htm
link to ABF timing belt, only $41.00 +shipping


----------

